# Studded Tires in CA?



## NWL (Jan 5, 2010)

Will I get a ticket in California if I have studded tires on my car?  I made the trip last year without them, but I had 1 snowy day on the way home, so I'm considering keeping the snow tires on for our upcoming trip to Palm Desert.  

Am I safe?

Cheers!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 5, 2010)

From the California Highway Patrol Website:


> *I have studded tires installed on my vehicle. Are they legal in California? When?
> *The California Vehicle Code [Section 27454 (e)], permits studded tires to be used on vehicles between November 1 and April 30 of each year. The number of studs or the percentage of metal in contact with the roadway cannot exceed three percent of the total tire area in contact with the roadway.
> Since there could be some confusion on this issue, you may wish to write to the CHP. That way you will receive an official response that you can carry in your vehicle. The mailing address is:
> California Highway Patrol
> ...


----------



## Steve (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Nancy,

I have driven to California with my studded snow tires in the past and never had a problem.  I did have a couple of valets comment on them as they are so uncommon in Southern California...but no problems.  

Have a fun trip!

Steve


----------



## NWL (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you Fern Modena for slapping me upside the head and posting the quote from the CHP website.   

And thank you Steve for supplying your real life experience.

Now I just have to decide if I want to put the miles on my snow tires or take a chance with the regular tires.  My Subaru does pretty good in the snow with the regular tires, but the wheel wells are so narrow that snow packs in them and rubs against the tires.  You wouldn't believe the damage that does to the tread!  It's not a problem with the snow tires.  Decisions, decisions.   

Cheers!


----------

